# Good Leave-In Spray for Coat Change



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Ice on Ice is good for detangling and keeping the coat clean between washings. Just don't over do it or it'll make the coat greasy.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have used two different leave in conditioners. 

Crown Royale Magic Touch...Smells fabulous.
Plush Puppy OMG ...this one is expensive but a little goes a long way. It is great for static, and has no build up and is odorless.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am particularly looking for something without silicone. Does anyone know if those products are silicone free?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello Chocolate Millie
The Crown Royale Magic Touch does have silicone in it.
The Plush Puppy OMG is based in Australia and they are all natural products Plush Puppy Australia


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

The company said that Ice on Ice doesn't have silicone.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We re using Crown Royal #3 on Quincy. It works really well too hold down static and zap mats. Plush Puppy Seabreeze oil has helped immensely too. While I do not like him to be oily, it has kept the mats at bay. His handler recommended 1 tbsp. Seabreeze oil, 1 tbsp. Coat Handler conditioner and about a cup and a half of hot water. Mix well in a blender and drizzle over freshly bathed and towelled coat and work in. Then dry as usual.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Anything containing silicone with keep hair de-tangled but also dry's hair and will cause breakage on a show coat. I have not had much luck with ice on ice with coat change but it does work great to help prevent staining and sunburn on adult coats. 
Every coat is different, what works for one may not work for another. I use Pantene Conditioner for women of color. It does not make the coat flat and oily like adding oil to the conditioner does, it does stop static and prevent the matts that start at the skin. I bath show coats weekly, a dirty dusty coat will break and should not be combed or brushed. For area's that are matting between grooms I use a hair protecting oil that can be sprayed on the skin, Matrix makes a good light oil spray, bio-silk will also help if applied to the skin after a bath in areas that are matting. Coat change really stinks! :argh:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep. I woke up this morning, gave Millie a hug and felt 3 huge lumps of fur on her side. These were NOT there when I brushed her yesterday morning. Must be from the feather boa I had wrapped around her neck for the Mardi Gras pet parade OR because she got rained on last night. 

Her coat is _incredibly_ coarse so I am not too worried about her getting too oily or flat.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't worry, Ginger gets tangles just as soon as I brush her out too. It's a poodle thing. I get the same thing with my own hair!

I wonder if anyone has used moroccan argan oil on poodle hair?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Don't worry, Ginger gets tangles just as soon as I brush her out too. It's a poodle thing. I get the same thing with my own hair!
> 
> I wonder if anyone has used moroccan argan oil on poodle hair?


These were not even tangles. I can handle tangles. These were massive mats - the size of golf balls! This is the first time this has happened. Ugh.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate it! You spend a couple of hours line combing and the next morning they are felted at the skin! The Pantene has helped tremendously with the overnight matts!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

Porter is going through the same thing right now, I thought he would have been done with his coat change by a year but the way you guys are talking that is exactly what i am dealing with too.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll second the Ice on Ice - that stuff is wonderful!!


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

ChoclateMillie,
She is a beauty!
Check out poodledog.com
There are various products on that site.
You can also see my Chloe>Groom your poodle at home.
I recently discovered these products.
Jacki is always willing to give advice.


----------

